# The 16 Manor



## BikinGlynn (Jul 12, 2018)

Someone will get the title Im sure ;-)

Iv found a positive side to football, the girlfriend wanted to watch some game or other last weekend so I stole her car & had an hour & half to get here & have a nosie!

Not long enough as it happened as it took me 40 min to get there, so a return visit with hounddog who is ever enthusiastic when abandoned cars are involved was hastily arranged for one eve.

I like this place, its pretty relaxed although on the second visit there were 2 military helicopters so low over us for half hour that we were convinced they were using us for thermal image training!
The house itself is just a shell reportedly to of burnt down in the 40s or 50s which would tie in with date of the cars, but I have no furthur history on this.
The garden however does have some interesting stuff.

I was particularly interested in the half a dozen "torpedo like" objects, these were aprox 6ft long & 1.5 ft dia, could they be fuel cells of some sort? 
Anyone with any knowledge of these? 


IMG_2816 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2842 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2837 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2725 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2821 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2829 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2826 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2847 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2844 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2858 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2848 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2730 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2762 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2722 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2862 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Jul 12, 2018)

Man....nature is taking that one back. Lovely images BG.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice shots!
I do like that place, I still don't know what the cars are, It's a shame the house has collapsed.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 12, 2018)

"I was particularly interested in the half a dozen "torpedo like" objects, these were aprox 6ft long & 1.5 ft dia, could they be fuel cells of some sort? 
Anyone with any knowledge of these?"

They are early aircraft drop tanks for fuel - early jets consumed vast amounts of fuel, but could not carry enough internally to give decent operational ranges - if UK in origin they will have been used on Meteor or Javelin jet aircraft, if US origin then they are off Sabre or similar aircraft. Scrap dealers specialising in aircraft scrapping were inundated with these things at one time, such was the rapid development of aircraft and fuelling techniques in the early jet days.


----------



## Mearing (Jul 12, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> "I was particularly interested in the half a dozen "torpedo like" objects, these were aprox 6ft long & 1.5 ft dia, could they be fuel cells of some sort?
> Anyone with any knowledge of these?"
> 
> They are early aircraft drop tanks for fuel - early jets consumed vast amounts of fuel, but could not carry enough internally to give decent operational ranges - if UK in origin they will have been used on Meteor or Javelin jet aircraft, if US origin then they are off Sabre or similar aircraft. Scrap dealers specialising in aircraft scrapping were inundated with these things at one time, such was the rapid development of aircraft and fuelling techniques in the early jet days.



The drop tanks could even predate the jet aircraft, The Hawker Tempest used in the latter days of WW11 used them giving it a duration of over 4 hours when on patrols to intercept V1 flying bombs.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 12, 2018)

Mearing said:


> The drop tanks could even predate the jet aircraft, The Hawker Tempest used in the latter days of WW11 used them giving it a duration of over 4 hours when on patrols to intercept V1 flying bombs.



I should not have forgotten the Tempest's use of these tanks - my wife's uncle flew the aircraft. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 12, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Man....nature is taking that one back. Lovely images BG.



Thanks Hughie, strangely only 1 pic from my first visit there, they seemed to flow better on my return!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 12, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Nice shots!
> I do like that place, I still don't know what the cars are, It's a shame the house has collapsed.



The clue is in my title KP


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 12, 2018)

Mearing said:


> The drop tanks could even predate the jet aircraft, The Hawker Tempest used in the latter days of WW11 used them giving it a duration of over 4 hours when on patrols to intercept V1 flying bombs.



Thanks Dirus & Mearing interesting info there!


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 12, 2018)

Another use for the drop tanks attached to Spitfires

You won’t believe this one weird trick they used to fly beer to the D-Day troops in Normandy | Zythophile


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 12, 2018)

oldscrote said:


> Another use for the drop tanks attached to Spitfires
> 
> You won’t believe this one weird trick they used to fly beer to the D-Day troops in Normandy | Zythophile



Brilliant, shame that one wasn’t full of beer.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

Def an unusual find in the garden them drop tanks (not that I had a fookin clue to what they were until I read your replies)nice one BG!


----------



## naji68 (Dec 26, 2018)

Interesting picture of W&T Avery rusted metal work. What is it? Suppose it is the same company Avery-Weigh-Tronix (If Wikipedia is to be believed) that makes scales, weights and measures. So, if the rusted metal piece in the picture is not a scale what could it be? I'm intrigued because my mum moved to West Midlands in the 1980s.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 26, 2018)

naji68 said:


> Interesting picture of W&T Avery rusted metal work. What is it? Suppose it is the same company Avery-Weigh-Tronix (If Wikipedia is to be believed) that makes scales, weights and measures. So, if the rusted metal piece in the picture is not a scale what could it be? I'm intrigued because my mum moved to West Midlands in the 1980s.



Yeah pretty sure they are a type of scale, I’ll see if I have a more complete pic when I have a sec


----------

